# Exactly What Is a "Loophole?"



## Bootman4U (Mar 9, 2010)

Subject says it all. The term is used a lot so thought it might be helpful (to some) to have it defined.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2010)

Essentially a trip that takes advantages of AGR's zone routing rules and refusal to allow overnight stopovers to produce a longer "inefficient" routing for a reduced number of points. Since AGR only "prices" trips by the start and end point, it's possible to travel in all 3 zones but only be charged for 2.


----------



## Bootman4U (Mar 9, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Essentially a trip that takes advantages of AGR's zone routing rules and refusal to allow overnight stopovers to produce a longer "inefficient" routing for a reduced number of points. Since AGR only "prices" trips by the start and end point, it's possible to travel in all 3 zones but only be charged for 2.



Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## alanh (Mar 9, 2010)

See the List of Loopholes thread to see a list of the "best" (longest on the train) ones.


----------



## manderson (Mar 10, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Essentially a trip that takes advantages of AGR's zone routing rules and refusal to allow overnight stopovers to produce a longer "inefficient" routing for a reduced number of points. Since AGR only "prices" trips by the start and end point, it's possible to travel in all 3 zones but only be charged for 2.


Color me confused. the only routing for Seattle to Ashland, OR includes an overnight stay in Klamath Falls, before routing into Ashland by bus. Does Amtrak routing not allow stopovers only when no busses are involved?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

manderson said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Essentially a trip that takes advantages of AGR's zone routing rules and refusal to allow overnight stopovers to produce a longer "inefficient" routing for a reduced number of points. Since AGR only "prices" trips by the start and end point, it's possible to travel in all 3 zones but only be charged for 2.
> ...


They will give you that if you want it, but it is not a loophole and that is what is being discussed. The thing is that if you ask AGR to go from Omaha to Columbus via a overnight in Chicago they will refuse and make you go through the west coast.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 10, 2010)

manderson said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Essentially a trip that takes advantages of AGR's zone routing rules and refusal to allow overnight stopovers to produce a longer "inefficient" routing for a reduced number of points. Since AGR only "prices" trips by the start and end point, it's possible to travel in all 3 zones but only be charged for 2.
> ...


AGR does not allow stopovers unless there is no other choice. For example, one can request a connection from the Crescent to the Sunset Limited in New Orleans as a reward. Since the Crescent arrives too late to connect with the Sunset, you can spend the night in New Orleans on your own dime before continuing on the Sunset the next day.

One cannot do something like that in Chicago however because the trains are setup in such a way that you can always same day connect going east to west or vice versa.

In the case of your example with the bus, there is no other same day choice, hence the night in Klamath is allowed.


----------

